# Quartzlock



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

My supplier is all of a sudden having problem gets quart lock and he picked a fine time to let me know I'm going to need it in a week. Does anyone know where I can order it online? I have found a couple sites but there saying upto 3 weeks.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

QuartzLock as we know it is gone. It has become Bostik TruColor.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

You know i heard that, however my supplier said that they can still get it and he has not heard anything about it, said he could not get trucolor wich is weird. I also called the other day for quartzlock samples and the lady was more than happy to send them out to me. I am hearing mixed things


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

StarQuartz's website (the manufacturer of QuartzLock) redirects to Bostik's. I think Bostik would be dumb to completely remove the QuartzLock name without some form of announcement/campaign teh new TruColor name.

My supplier still sells me QuartzLock 2. The other supplier in my area has QuartzLock on clearance and will not be carrying TruColor.

StarQuartz only produced grout. Bostik carries a full line of tile setting materials. I'd bet the problem occurs when a supplier carries say, Laticrete and Custom. Now in order to get TruColor, they'd need to become a Bostik dealer as well.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Actually Bostik has ADDED "star quartz" to their lineup, they are not dropping the brand. 2 items are sold under that umbrella
Bostik StarQuartz products include:
QuartzLock2™ Urethane Grout
Dimension™ Reflective Pre-Mixed Grout, 

I just spoke to my supplier who is a StarQuartz dealer and Bostik is nor requireing them to become an Hydroment, or Durabond dealer. It will continue to be a standalone brand, however bostik suppliers will be able to add StarQuartz to their lineup. 

I was worried as I have 43 18pounders coming late June


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I called bostiks rep and they told me they are not getting rid of the star quartz 2, same product,same colors,same bucket, there just owned by bostik. However he did say they were perty sure they were going to faze out the star glass (I think thats what its called, Never used it) I guess the issue my supplier is having is setting up a new product code/athurazation within coperate to be able to deal with bostik.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TruColor and QuartzLock 2 are the exact same thing.
StarGlass and Dimensions are the exact same thing.


----------

